# Show lingo



## scorpio119 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello there. Can someone help me understand a term I heard at a show? The term is "posty". As in, "you need to reposition because she looks posty"
I just had never heard that before! Thank you in advance.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They are saying she looks unnatural or uncomfortable or 'posed'. When you stack a dog they should not look forced or overstretched. Sometimes dogs overstretch themselves when coming to a stop. It could also be that she had her rear legs underneath her not back far enough. You can reset them by walking towards them until they step into position, then backing up (one technique I was taught). Basically, they are saying she wasn't stacked properly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Usually when a dog is posting, the front end is not stacked correct and the front feet are too far forward, so when viewed from the side, it kind of looks like a rocking horse.


----------



## scorpio119 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahh! I get it now, thank you both for your explanations


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Posting means the dog is rocking back while stacked. Also called racking by some. You want the dog to lean into the stack rather than lean back. I can't set up a dog properly to save my life and often end up with a posting dog. One trick is to pull their tail away from them a tiny bit. This will cause them to lean forward into the stack.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Sometimes it is the position of the stack, front legs too far forward or back legs pulled too far back, but it can also be the dog is uncomfortable in the stack (I see this in a lot of puppy photos when the pups have not been stacked regularly) or young and not quite conditioned to hold themselves into their front/lean into their stack. 

Annie would post when she was being lazy or when she had decided she wasn't interested in the show that day. (What can I say. She was my first and more than a bit spoiled :afraid: )


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Posting means the dog is rocking back while stacked. Also called racking by some. You want the dog to lean into the stack rather than lean back. I can't set up a dog properly to save my life and often end up with a posting dog. One trick is to pull their tail away from them a tiny bit. This will cause them to lean forward into the stack.


I was actually taught to push into the tail to push them forward. I am going to try your technique. The goal, of course, is to have them naturally stack perfectly every single time. :angel2:


----------

